# Soul Gig fundraiser - Keighley



## rusti (Apr 24, 2013)

*A charity event in aid of DiabetesUK

the return after 6 years of
SOULFISH​classic soul covers

with support from Jay & Latta
fantastic accoustic duo

Sunday 9th June 
?5.00 a ticket doors open 7pm

The Exchange, Russell Street, Keighley,  BD21 2JZ

contact: the acts, wegottickets, exchangearts.co.uk or ring 07905902064*​


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck with the gig Rusti, hope there is a good turnout  Welcome to the forum


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 24, 2013)

Sounds good Rusti !!  Good on soul fish


----------

